# Hector Lombard vs Alexander Shlemenko



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone else looking forward to this fight? Should be a stand up war, it will be fireworks. 

Bellator Fighting Championships



> Lombard will defend his belt against Alexander Shlemenko, who won the second season middleweight tournament.


Date: 2010-10-28

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector_Lombard



Lombard will be a clear favorite for sure, but Shlemenko has pretty good stand up even though many times he seems to be careless with his strikes. He is still damn entertaining with his spinning back kicks, fists and flying knees.

I hope Shlemenko wins and comes to UFC. 

What y'all think?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah this should be an intersting fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lombard by ko


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That could very possibly be the result!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

man strikeforce or ufc need to sign him, they cant ignore a soon to be 16 fight win streak


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I like both guys but Lombard has more promise going forward so i'll be pulling for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but with Bellator and Zuffa having problems I don't think he will be going to the UFC anytime soon!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Isn't he a free agent? I know Shlemenko is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought they both had to sign contracts!:confused05:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I have Lombarde winning this, te man has so much more its scary. All you ne3ed to do is be clipped by him, and you are out. Shl is good,but not good enough.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Lombard is more of a beast!:thumbsup:


----------

